# My first Rufus Hussey style Beanshooter



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Every since I saw my first video on Ruffus it has been in the back of my mind to make a beanshooter in the style of Mr Hussey's classic beanshooters. Well today was the day, I left the bark on since it just looked so nice with it, and I used theraband instead of rubberbands to tie the bands on, also my pouch is quite a bit smaller because that's what my leather is cut to. So I guess it is more my version more than a replica but I think I captured a little of Mr. Hussey's style...Hope you like.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats Sweet Harp, you did the man justice. Well done.
Philly


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice slingshot Harp

How does it shoot?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

looks like it's going to be a nice shooter, only took a couple of shots with it, having some problems with my arm today.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

nice, is that dogwood too?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

No I don't believe so, it's a mystery wood dug it out of the neighborhood brush pile, possibly maple we have more of that than just about anything...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Captures the spirit, Harp. It's going to be a good shooter I bet.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Harp, nice even branches,great looking bark-really nice shooter Bud. I even saw the way you tied the bands on-right out of the Rufus manual on tree fork rigging! Really neat and you know old Rufus is clapping up in heaven!







Flatband


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great tribute ! Nice looking slingshot .


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice work, I really like it


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks guys it seems like it will be a nice little shooter once I give my arm a little brake so I can enjoy shooting it.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks great. Bet it shoots well. I really like bean shooters like Ruffus Hussey's a lot.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is great Harp! With the color and texture of the bark, leaving it on is a winner. Good fork shape (angles) too.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I know it's been posted before but now is a good time to post it again:

http://www.asheboro.com/users/teallen/rufus1.htm


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a great looking shooter, nice work.
Martin


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That is great symmetry, I have yet to find one like that. Very Nice.

Now that you have a Bean Shooter like Rufus can you do some video and show it off.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I could do a video but it would just show how bad of a shot I am. I found another nice Y today so I think I'll rig another one this way as well.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

it's a very nice fork!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I absolutely love this fork. My next natural I till leave the bark on. Thank you for posting. so cool.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Again everyone


----------

